# won't drop!



## kipp (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a 2 year old female "Roxy" She loves to chase Tennis balls! But once she gets them, she won't give it back! Same thing with doves! Any help?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you need to practice the two required behaviors seperatly. First work on the recall (that is the most important one in my mind) then work on the "drop it" . Both of these need some really good treats to make them worthwhile for your pup to learn 100%. Once you have them working well apart try to bring the two parts together.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Real doves?
Perhaps if you get another tennis ball and throw it, she'll drop the first one. If this happens, praise her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd go with the 2 tennis ball theory...works for my niece's ball obsessed Lab.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get some good treats that she loves and then use those to hand the ball over and it will work on the recall also.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I use 2 tennis balls and the drop command. Works pretty good for me.


----------



## abcwinos (Aug 26, 2007)

My 4 year old female Marley still does not like to drop the ball sometimes when playing fetch. I just tell her to drop and ignore her until she does. I turn my head and look the other way. She will usually drop it while I am not looking because she knows that is the only way that I will throw it again. For my dogs the next throw is the reward for bringing it to me and dropping it. Its worth a try!


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

my parents have a trick with their dog that works great...
try putting your hands behind your back and say drop it. Don't play until they give it. If you try to take the ball out of my parents dog's mouth she's pull and hold on tight...but as soon as you put your hands behind your back she dropps it and lets you throw it...weird i know, but it works!
My dog will run after the ball, but won't pick it up and bring it back. The only ball she'll play with is a squeeky ball with feet...she'll pick it up by the feet and drop it as she runs by me. She's the first retriever that I've met that doesn't want to retrieve! lol


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

My new golden, Kylee, is the same way. Fetches fine but won't drop. I've been getting about 10 treats and trading her while saying "drop it". She's getting better, as I don't have to show her the treat before she drops it, but if there is not treats involved at all she won't drop it. I'm gradually increasing the time from the time she drops it until I give her the treat. 

We also use 2 balls, but that can be a pain as she usually drops the 1st ball when she's still running back to us and it ends up rolling about 6 feet past us.


----------

